# should I buy FTA system



## FTA-searcher (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Guys, I have been looking for the last week to buy FTA system (receiver&dish), then I releazid that the whole FTA stuff might not work after 3-4 months (the US goverment might stop it) IS THIS TRUE?????


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You must be talking about the pirate-version of FTA.

FTA is, simply, "Free-To-Air", programming that is aired FREE to the viewer. Plenty of channels are available....just not the HBO, ESPN, sort of thing. But, FTA has it's own versions of these types of nets. They are often in other languages than your own, but they are interesting entertainment. With a bit of sleuthing (a blind-search receiver, use of Lyngsat and other websites), and a steerable dish, you can find hundreds of channels to watch.

The pirate-version of "FTA" is about to go away. The hacked receivers are using Nagravision1. Nagravision 2 is being phased in, and is getting close to being complete. But, who needs those channels, anyway?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Although legitimate FTA is truly available free to the viewer, most English-language FTA programming is not directed to the FTA dish user. In effect, the broadcasters are passively allowing us to eavesdrop on the signals they're sending to cable companies and folks like that.

In that context, no particular channel is guaranteed to be there from one day to the next. They often stay in place for months or years, but anything can happen. Just this week, ImaginAsian, a fine channel on G10R, changed its audio format to AC3, making it difficult for a lot of FTA viewers to hear it.

However, there are hundreds of channels available, albeit mostly in languages other than English, as kenglish mentioned. Even if a particular channel leaves, there are always lots of choices up there. For $0/month, it's a fun way to supplement your pay TV!


----------

